# Vaping And Breathalizer



## andro (31/5/14)

Does vaping change the result of the breathalizer ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Not understanding the question. Do you mean a breathalizer for alcohol or for lung function or something else?


----------



## andro (31/5/14)

Alchool. I havent been drinking at all for 6 weeks. And i have one in my car just to make sure when i go out at nigth.( is a model approved bu traffic dep) anyway last sat as a joke i pull it out and i was .26 that is over 5 times the legal limit . And havent touched alchool. Vaped mostly vm menthol ice. My concern is that if change the reading could be trouble in the event of a roadblock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (31/5/14)

I think he means for alcohol, if smoking a stinkie fast before being brethalized it's decreases your alcohol reading, if I remember correctly.... dunno the effect of vaping on it  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

andro said:


> Alchool. I havent been drinking at all for 6 weeks. And i have one in my car just to make sure when i go out at nigth.( is a model approved bu traffic dep) anyway last sat as a joke i pull it out and i was .26 that is over 5 times the legal limit . And havent touched alchool. Vaped mostly vm menthol ice. My concern is that if change the reading could be trouble in the event of a roadblock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not possible. The meter must be faulty.


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

so what you're saying is you had no booze but your breathaliser showed you as pissed out of your tree? thats worrying or its broken

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (31/5/14)

Breathalizer work with my gf no problem. Actually went to the doctor yesterday and got blood test. Waiting for results. And taking it from there


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/14)

Hmmm, this is interesting, wondering if the menthol gave a false positive on the breathalyzer. Keep us updated of the results.


----------



## johan (31/5/14)

This is going to be interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (31/5/14)

Im going to. I have a letter from the doctor as well to go and try at a police station one of their machine in the morning. Vape a bit and try it again to see if is any change on results.


----------



## johan (31/5/14)

andro said:


> Im going to. I have a letter from the doctor as well to go and try at a police station one of their machine in the morning. Vape a bit and try it again to see if is any change on results.



Please keep us informed here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (31/5/14)

Will do . I think that unless something is wrong with me this could affect others to .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

Wow, this is interesting!


*"Reactions[edit]*
Menthol reacts in many ways like a normal secondary alcohol. It is oxidised to menthone by oxidising agents such as chromic acid or dichromate,[12] though under some conditions the oxidation can go further and break open the ring. Menthol is easily dehydrated to give mainly 3-menthene, by the action of 2% sulfuric acid.Phosphorus pentachloride (PCl5) gives menthyl chloride."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menthol

P.S.: The only part of that I understand is the first sentence.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

"Menthol, an alcohol contained in the oil of various members of the mint family. It produces a cooling sensation in the mouth and on the skin, and is used as a cooling agent in chest rubs and shaving lotions. It is also used to flavor toothpaste, mouth wash, cigarettes, and cold remedies. Most menthol for commercial use is obtained from the Japanese mint or is made synthetically."

http://science.howstuffworks.com/menthol-info.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Well, if I follow correctly - us menthol vapers can now drink and blame it on the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

*Sucking a Fishermen's Friend could get you into California DUI trouble*

Police in Germany are warning motorists that sucking a Fishermen's Friend could get them into DUI trouble. It comes after a 24-year-old driver was found to be over the legal DUI /drink-drive limit during a routine DUI control in Munich. He was taken to the police station where DUI blood tests found he had no alcohol in his system.

The man was released after DUI officers found the strongest thing he had taken was a Fisherman's Friend. Forensic doctor Thomas Gilg said the essential oils contained in the throat sweets reacted in the same way as alcohol on hand-held DUI breathalysers. He said in tests they found just three of the mentholated sweets could cause a motorist to test three (3) times over the legal DUI limit.

Fisherman's Friend are strong menthol lozenges produced in Fleetwood, Lancashire, England. Fisherman's Friend were originally developed by a young pharmacist called James Lofthouse in 1865 to relieve various respiratory problems suffered by fishermen working in the extreme conditions of the Icelandic deep-sea fishing grounds. Originally developed as an extremely strong liquid remedy containing menthol and eucalyptus oil, Lofthouse made this liquid into small lozenges which were easier to transport and to administer. According to the manufacturer, the fishermen soon began to refer to the lozenges as their "friends", hence the name. The lozenges exist in their current form relatively unchanged since their creation. The lozenges still come in their famous paper packets, although these are now foil-lined.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/14)

Most interesting

@andro - I'd love to hear the outcome of this after you test on the breathalyser at the police station!

@Rob Fisher - you will also want to listen to this....

I think I may also need to get my VM Choc Mint cleared too


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

In the meantime carry a bottle of benelyn 4-flu in the car and if you read positive show them the bottle and fake a cough 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (31/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> In the meantime carry a bottle of benelyn 4-flu in the car and if you read positive show them the bottle and fake a cough
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud


So that's how you evade a roadblock after you party all night long @BhavZ 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

Dr Evil said:


> So that's how you evade a roadblock after you party all night long @BhavZ
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Lol hehe.. Don't give the game away man


Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - you will also want to listen to this....



I am watching this thread with much interest Hi Ho!


----------



## andro (1/6/14)

Blood result all fine and no health issues. Will go to the police station on tuesday morning to ask them to trytheir machine before and after vaping menthol . ( the doctor letter should allow me to do so) and will post the results .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Glad to see you're ok @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ocali (1/6/14)

very interesting indeed. definitely following this thread


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Thanks @andro, glad you are ok
Good luck for Tuesday
I am very curious to read what you found


----------



## andro (4/6/14)

Results today of alcohol content on blood after a full day of vaping vm menthol ice - none . ( 0 %)vas done last week in the afternoon and the machine show me over the limit just received today ) 
Result of calibrated machine ( breathalyzer ) in the morning with no vaping 0.00
After few puffs 0.02 . Waited 10 min 0.00.
Around 12 oclock aftter a morning vaping 0.13 nearly 2.5 over the limit .
But went down to 0.02 whiting 10 min of not vaping .

Doctor explanation is that the machine doesnt work on real alcohol content but something else that i forgot the name of . And the vapor from the juice stay in the mouth and on the tongue for a bit after being inhaled . 
That can cause a misreading of the machine . Suggestion is to rinse your mouth with water before going in the car if you vape heavily menthol because put the result down to 0.00. 
And a moderate vape doesnt change the result so much

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Thanks for this @andro! I always have a few bottles of water in my car and will rinse if I ever get stopped!

This was a real interesting thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (4/6/14)

Thanks @andro, this is vital information and will save the menthol vapers from some serious inconveniences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @andro, this is vital information and will save the menthol vapers from some serious inconveniences.



Thanks @andro - from now on I will always have enough water and cough syrup at hand in my car


----------



## KimH (4/6/14)

Thanks for the feedback @andro , I mainly vape Menthol so like Rob I will also keep bottled water in the car.... just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Thanks for reporting back @andro 

You now have me worried about my VM Choc Mint. I know mint is not the same as menthol but maybe the mintiness will also make a breathalyser misread. 

@Oupa, not trying to fish for secrets but is there any menthol in the VM Choc Mint?


----------



## Oupa (4/6/14)

Nope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

do you think they'll suspect me of being drunk after vaping menthol?

taking into consideration my beard LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/6/14)

Riaz said:


> do you think they'll suspect me of being drunk after vaping menthol?
> 
> taking into consideration my beard LOL


The breathalyser just gives them the right to take you blood, they cannot draw blood without probable cause.


----------



## Oupa (4/6/14)

So the 2 important things are... 1. You can clearly smell if someone had a few too many and 2. Once they draw blood the outcome will show that you are not intoxicated. Hell of an inconvenience though 

Conclusion: Dont vape Menthol while driving ... sorry @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

The perfe


Oupa said:


> So the 2 important things are... 1. You can clearly smell if someone had a few too many and 2. Once they draw blood the outcome will show that you are not intoxicated. Hell of an inconvenience though
> 
> Conclusion: Dont vape Menthol while driving ... sorry @Rob Fisher


Nooo, here is what you do. 

Take a huge toot of menthol just after being stopped.
Blow into the thingie and see their reaction.
Ask if you can wash your mouth with water and blow again.
Blow again and check their reaction this time.
Explain what has happened. You might be required to take a toot and blow again or let one of them take a toot and blow.
Good luck with your adventure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

just to add to your post @Matthee ; i wouldnt give any traffic officials anything to toot on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Oupa said:


> So the 2 important things are... 1. You can clearly smell if someone had a few too many and 2. Once they draw blood the outcome will show that you are not intoxicated. Hell of an inconvenience though
> 
> Conclusion: Dont vape Menthol while driving ... sorry @Rob Fisher



Kak conclusion Benji! I Vape my VM MI everywhere...


----------



## andro (6/6/14)

UPDATE
Murphys law today got stopped for routine check . 
I vas vaping vm ice. 
Result of the machine 0.09 .
The guy say cool free to go. So after i got back my licence i asked the cop what are the limit because i was certain was 0.05.

Explanation 
0.05 is alchohol level in the blood 
Machine measurement are different 
0.24 is the max allowed and sometime up to 0.3 if the driver doesnt look unable to drive before they ask for blood test ang get arrested . 
So vaping menthol doesnt change the machine so much . It change dont get me wrong but not enough to go into trouble for it . Discussed it with the cop because was with a good attitude and he suggested if we r not been drinking and test positive due to vaping menthol just explain and ask to take a test in 15 min. ( you are allowed by law to do this due to cough syrup etc because it stay on your tongue for such amount of time .) 
So is all good news

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Thanks Andro! Great info. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Thanks @andro
I wish all cops had a good attitude like the one who stopped you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Golf (9/6/14)

Awesome thread., just like add my 2c, i sell what is known as a Breathalizer Immobilizer, Interlock. Many thing to take into account when using it. Guys the bottom line of the test or research, if you over the limit drinking cough meds vaping or actual alcohol it all boils down to the blood test, being done within an hour of being "Arrested" 
Our unit will ask for a sample 2min later if you fail the first sample because it takes into account that if you are a certain BAL there cannot be a big change 2min later. Nicotine does affect the reading but only if you give a sample almost immediately after vaping.


----------

